

Ask YC:  Anyone using CouchDB?   - iamelgringo

If so, what do you like about it?  What problems does it solve for you?  What does it not have that you really wish it did?  How is this better than a traditional DB?  <p>Link to project:  
<a href="http://code.google.com/p/couchdb/" rel="nofollow">http://code.google.com/p/couchdb/</a>
======
janl
See <http://www.ajatus.info/> for a personal CRM based on CouchDB. Make sure
to read the manifesto.

For what it solves for me: It's schemaless structure allows me to develop and
deploy much faster, because I don't have to spread my data across tables and
find the correct and fastest JOINs to get the data back. Online replication
makes high-availability a snap, the same goes for load distribution. Offline
replication saves me from DB syncing issues when there's no network.

Being alpha software, it does not yet have a full fledged permission and
authentication system (though planned and prepared for, it is not yet
implemented) and I really wish it did, but that's going to be a matter of
time.

Is it better than a traditional RDBMS? That's the wrong question in general.
It is another tool and if it fits your problem is for you to decide. I still
use plenty of relational databases.

------
papersmith
As mentioned on the web site:

"Due to a current limitation in the Erlang/OTP filesystem driver a CouchDB
database file can not grow beyond 2 gigabytes in size. This is not a
limitation in CouchDB itself, but in the standard library it uses. This
problem will be addressed in a future release."

This seems like a serious hurdle for major adoption.

------
tmm1
There's also <http://rddb.rubyforge.org/>

~~~
codeslinger
RDDB makes no sense to me. I was at RubyConf when it was announced. Why clone
CouchDB in Ruby? Its got none of the awesomeness Erlang brings to the table
for things such as this and you can embed Ruby in CouchDB with less work than
Anthony did building RDDB in the first place.

